# Steelhead season 07/08 in review



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

Now that the season is over I thought it would be interesting if everyone posts a couple of their favorite pics of steel that they or a family or friend caught this past season. Here&#8217;s a few of mine&#8230;.

early fall









Caught this one right as the sun went down









typical Rock steely









a cold late December morning









My buddy Mark with one for the grill









egg pattern on the fly rod









None of them were monsters but I caught my share of the run and had a 
great time.Can't wait for the 08/09 season


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

enjoyable season.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Here are some of my better pics. I had a great year numbers wise, but not a lot of size so I don't have any good pictures. The biggest one was actually my last one, but I didn't post it because I figured I would get blasted for getting it dirty for the picture.

I love the coloring on the top one. The second one isn't a very big fish, but it was my 200 of the season. I ended up with 229. The one through the ice was pretty cool because I had to fight them all day from going under that shelf. The last one was of Vkutsch and a nice chromer he caught.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Very nice pics guys!!!

I only took a couple of pics this season. Nothing spectacular.

A typical early season fish from the Rocky.









This fish was memorable because I actually caught it 3 times in a row from the same hole. It was in a span of about 10 minutes and from different spots in the hole(not sight fishing)









Got this FO trolling near the mouth.









Although not from this season but it is one of my favorites. It was actually caught in Dec. 2006.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

GREAT STEEL GUYS!!! Here some pics of my season.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Good idea. Heres a few of mine.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Had some great times steelie fishing this year. The best memories were getting Nick on some nice fish. Sometimes, with the help of fellow OGFers like Tubuzz...


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Here is a couple pic's that I thought were worth looking from this season.

Early Nov.


















Toward the end of Jan.. 









Caught this one at the end of March and like the color (check out the teeth).


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

First one is a week before Christmas and the last two pics (same fish) are in the spring. Didn't take very many pics this year.... too busy catchin' fish! :G


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

O.k. here is a slide show from my year......


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

heres a few I caught


----------



## fratfish (May 16, 2006)

The one and only I've ever caught, one trip, one fish.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=14026&stc=1&d=1212705266
steel.jpg


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

I live in Columbus, so I don't get up at much as I'd like, but here are a couple. 

My biggest of the season, 32 1/8"


A dark 29" male


Used to take pictures of all the fish I caught, now it is only if they are big or if they have some cool colors.

Joel


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

Great photos guys. Have to admit, the best one has got to be the young man smiling. Isn't it great to see him "hooked on fishing?" I remember when I was 9 and a friend of the family took me fishing for the first time. All I caught was a creek chub but the fuse was lit!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Shucks I dont really have any pictures from this year.
Only made a few trips. Only took one picture and its only 28"
Sigh

Lmao at joel counting his fish.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

> Lmao at joel counting his fish.


It's called an online journal 

You could probably count yours pretty easily this year on one hand!


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

The '07-'08 steelie season was a great one for me. It was the first season that I fished the run hard, and the first season that I was able to catch steelies with some regularity. Mid season I started fishing with a centerpin and towards the end of the season I started tying some flies. Needless to say I caught the steelie fever bad this season, and I can't wait until Fall to start it all over again.

Here are some of my favorites from this past season.









This was my first steelhead caught on a centerpin.









This was the first steelie I caught on a streamer that I tied. Definitely all the more rewarding to catch a fish on any kind of lure that you make yourself.

























A few nice looking bucks.

Of course, I didn't have my camera with me the day that I caught the coolest looking steelhead. He was about a 26" buck that was black, not just dark grey, but actually black with blood red cheeks and side streaks. That was the only time I ever caught a black and red one like that. 

John


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

another great year on steelhead alley. introduced 2 of my buddies to the sport this year, they both ended catching steel on fly rods. for one of my buddies this was the first year he tried fly fishing as well. i still consider myself a noob, this being the third season that i have seriouly pursued chrome and second with the fly, and spent much of this season trying to figure out different tactics. definitly caught more larger fish this year than last. 







my buddy 1st steel on fly







one of the better looking ones







one of the last ones of the season


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

and one more thing,
the summer is just underway, im not a fan of the cold, and would mind if summer never ended. but i cant stop thinking about of the return of chrome to the rivers. bring on the cold, big on the big fish, bring on the sound of a fly reel singing


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I wanted to get in on this, the brightest fish I have ever caught


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

didn't get out alot last season ....did have the best day ever with lee love2troll good times caught way more then ever before



bleow pic was caught a couple seasons ago I know i have lost much bigger fish...I bought stronger line this year after an outing losing 2 monsters but i never made it out again... I haven't been fishing much at all actually to much school is no fun...


----------

